# Water Hammer



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with sizing water hammer arrestors? I have a commercial client with a 4" main that was broken due to water hammer on a 2" quick closing valve. Need some sort of 2" or larger arrestor.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Go on site and call up Sioux Chief. They will ask you a bunch of questions from measurements to pressure.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Soiux chief?

Ill try it out thanks!

Here is the water main as is, thinken come off the top with a proper sized arrestor


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> Soiux chief?
> 
> Ill try it out thanks!
> 
> Here is the water main as is, thinken come off the top with a proper sized arrestor


If that is PVC you are screwed if they cannot find a way to ease the water off even with a hammer arrestor.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

658S4004F2 Mega-Rester™
Industrial Water Hammer Arrester


Copper

<LI _counted="undefined">Dual o-ring piston lubricated with Dow 111 FDA approved silicone compound <LI _counted="undefined">Cast brass flange, or wrought copper male thread fitting with lead-free solder joints <LI _counted="undefined">4" nominal Type L copper tube barrel <LI _counted="undefined">600 lb. (40 bar) liquid filled gauge 
Factory air charge
Stainless Steel

<LI _counted="undefined">Dual o-ring piston lubricated with Dow 111 FDA approved silicone compound <LI _counted="undefined">Welded stainless steel flange or male thread fitting <LI _counted="undefined">4.25" O.D. 316 stainless steel barrel <LI _counted="undefined">600 lb. (40 bar) liquid filled gauge 
Factory air charge
 
658-2002 2" MIP (ANSI B2.1) $1,310.00


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

If its a 2'' quick closing valve you need 2'' near or at the valve. Installing on main wont help, needs to be end of run.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Those pesky 2" quick closing gate valves! :laughing:


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

U666A said:


> Those pesky 2" quick closing gate valves! :laughing:


I call them slow down valves


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

That gate valve you see off the Tee used to be a ball valve, this is at a fire hall and they use the connection to fill pumper trucks. Shut the ball valve quickly and it blew the main apart outside. So now a gate valve there.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Boundry said:


> That gate valve you see off the Tee used to be a ball valve, this is at a fire hall and they use the connection to fill pumper trucks. Shut the ball valve quickly and it blew the main apart outside. So now a gate valve there.


This is why you are supposed to have metal pipes connected to RPZ's. Oh, here is the link to Sioux Chief site. It is the same arrestor that GreenPlumb posted....or at least very similar. 

http://www.siouxchief.com/Supply/Ar...ers/Water-Hammer-Arresters2/Mega-Rester.CS3CP


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you sir, getting pricing and availability today.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Boundry said:


> That gate valve you see off the Tee used to be a ball valve, this is at a fire hall and they use the connection to fill pumper trucks. Shut the ball valve quickly and it blew the main apart outside. So now a gate valve there.


sounds like main needs thrust blocking in the ground.


----------

